# Mini Dump Files During Desperate Housewives Game?



## AlyssaLeeZee (Jul 30, 2010)

I was playing my "Desperate Housewives" PC Game, and I haven't had any problems until a couple of hours ago, a screen about minidump files came up.

It says exactly this: An Unhandled Exception has occurred. A minidump file has been saved to `C:\Program Files (x86)\Buena Vista Games\Desperate Housewives\DH 0.02.1265 07.29.2010 4.52.24

I deleted the file, but I'm not sure If that is how I fix the problem.
My computer is the: Dell Inspiron 1545 with the standard 250 gb hard drive. I just got it this month, And I haven't had any problems with it.

Can anyone tell me how to get my game working again? & If I have to uninstall it, how I can keep my saved games on my computer.

Additional Info: 
It keeps crashing at the same part, and it hasn't crashed at any other part.
I use windows 7
This is the link to the details of my laptop:
http://www.dell.com/content/product...1545?c=us&l=en&s=corp&~tab=specstab&~lt=popup

I didn't add anything extra to my laptop so this is a good way to summarize it.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

if it keeps crashing at same bit then the game has a fault, check for patched from game site or its a very graphical bit and your computer settings/ability is crashing your computer,if this is case reduce settings a bit on the game controls, if uninstall an option will ususally come up to save settings


----------



## dollymixture3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey, I know you posted this a couple of months ago but i'm wondering did you ever get your problem sorted because the game is doing the exact same to me. It works fine until just before the second poker game in the episode where you think your husband might be cheating on you. I have no idea how to fix it and my computer won't let me read the minidumps file. Would you be able to help me, if you can i'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## AlyssaLeeZee (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi, No I haven't gotten the problem fixed, it seems to happen for a couple of other people too, I think we need to go buy a new copy, because I think a couple of the games were defective. I've read that there were people who actually got to the end of the game, so it's not all games


----------



## dollymixture3 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had the game for a couple of years and I played it on my old laptop before and it worked fine and I go all the way through :/ its just when I play it on this one. Its so fustrating I wish it would work! Thanks for replying tho!


----------

